# jac-in-a box????



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Where is he nowadays? Not seen him on here for a while?

Is Dooka our new detailer advice man?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Where is he nowadays? Not seen him on here for a while?
> 
> Is Dooka our new detailer advice man?


I dunno what happened to Dave. What I liked about his advice was he'd always come up with a solution that was cheaper than wedging out on premium priced product.

I mean Milton Sterilising tablets, baby bath, tent reproofer - the guy was a genius... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I haven't seen him on here for ages either..

Here or not, I'm here to help and advise as well..

Looks like I am going to have to tell you all some little secrets to keep your costs down then..

Ok, secret number 1 ( well, not really a secret ), Tesco Daisy (yellow liquid) about 90 pence and makes a great APC..

You do all need to realise though, a lot of the stuff, you get what you pay for, and yes, some you don't..

Like Johnson BB, good, but not that good, it isn't designed to remove traffic film, that would really irritate a babies skin..

I am also happy to get the products I get at lower prices for you all, and pass on the savings, mainly 3M stuff, or happy to dispense some of my bulk items into smaller bottles for people to try..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

dooka said:


> I haven't seen him on here for ages either..
> 
> Here or not, I'm here to help and advise as well..
> 
> ...


That's great mate, thanks! 

Are you coming to the thing at APS for Anney? Be good to meet you... 8)


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Andy might know (yellow tt), but as I havent been on much the last year maybe he isn´t either 

I need some more Swisol clener and wax without being ripped off.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Dooka very nice of you. Whats a APC?


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

ian222 said:


> Thanks Dooka very nice of you. Whats a APC?[/quote
> 
> all purpose cleaner?]


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

so whats the recommendation for cleaning the rag top,would megs nxt gen be harsh on it,would it remove any water proofing,was gonna do the whole bb,milton and fabisil thing,i pick up a 2001 tt roadster tommorrow.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

markg33 said:


> so whats the recommendation for cleaning the rag top,would megs nxt gen be harsh on it,would it remove any water proofing,was gonna do the whole bb,milton and fabisil thing,i pick up a 2001 tt roadster tommorrow.


Fabsil works a treat. Did mine a few weeks ago, gave it a gentle wash with BB and let it dry off, then used Fabsil with a soft paintbrush and let it dry off. It still beads water really good :wink:

Enjoy your ragtop


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

forest said:


> markg33 said:
> 
> 
> > so whats the recommendation for cleaning the rag top,would megs nxt gen be harsh on it,would it remove any water proofing,was gonna do the whole bb,milton and fabisil thing,i pick up a 2001 tt roadster tommorrow.
> ...


Yep another vote for fabsil


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Andy,
Have you heard anyting from Dave?

Maybe just doesn´t use the forum now.

I don´t use it very much myself now, maybe he has just moved on with things?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

itstony said:


> Andy,
> Have you heard anyting from Dave?
> 
> Maybe just doesn´t use the forum now.
> ...


No mate I haven't heard from Dave for a long time


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

OK Andy,
Thanks.

Never was the same after moving up to Jock land :lol:


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

forest said:


> markg33 said:
> 
> 
> > so whats the recommendation for cleaning the rag top,would megs nxt gen be harsh on it,would it remove any water proofing,was gonna do the whole bb,milton and fabisil thing,i pick up a 2001 tt roadster tommorrow.
> ...


thank you,just about to go pick it up now,do you know how wide you can go with spacers if it is going to be lowered 40mm?


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > markg33 said:
> ...


is it just the normal fabisil or the uv one,does it say its for ragtop or tents?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

markg33 said:


> thank you,just about to go pick it up now,do you know how wide you can go with spacers if it is going to be lowered 40mm?


It might be worth searching in the Mk1 section, plenty of threads on this subject. I have the facelift suspension (20mm drop) and running with 20mm rears and 15mm fronts.



markg33 said:


> is it just the normal fabisil or the uv one,does it say its for ragtop or tents?


I will have a look on the tin tomorrow night to check, I can't remember anything about UV :?

I guess you will have picked it up by now, hope you like it and you're still smiling


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

forest said:


> markg33 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you,just about to go pick it up now,do you know how wide you can go with spacers if it is going to be lowered 40mm?
> ...


Thank you,yea,got it home,cant really get driving it for a week or so,it needs the cambelt and waterpump done,it also has a wobble in the clutch,my bro is gonna do all the work but he cant look at it til after next weekend, :? ,but i might be able to source out getting myself a 225 exhaust and v6 diffuser,some lowering springs and some spacers,then he could do it all in one go


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Make sure you use two coats of fabsil, let the first dry though.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Blackice (May 16, 2010)

I think I used Fabsil Gold?? Washed with Johnsons BB, used Renovit Soft-top Enhancer ( a black re-colouring product painted on with a brush) and then 2 coats of Fabsil. Hood looks like new and beads like ..... a beady thing :?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Here you go buddy, it did have the UV 










Get the work done and then enjoy


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

forest said:


> Here you go buddy, it did have the UV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks matey,gonna try get some online,i noticed that a wee small bit of water is coming in when it runs down the rubber at the top of the front window,but im not sure wether it was just because the door was opened????hopefully ill get it all sorted soon,sun might be still out some days...........well maybe ,i am in N.Ireland :?


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

forest said:


> Here you go buddy, it did have the UV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got the exact same tin,got in halfrauds for 12.99 just incase anyone else is looking some,i went into millets and they where looking 17.99!!!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

forest said:


> markg33 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you,just about to go pick it up now,do you know how wide you can go with spacers if it is going to be lowered 40mm?
> ...


With regards to the spacers, most seem to go for either 15mm front and 20mm rear or 20mm front and 25mm rear - it does depend upon the offset of your wheels though.

I can supply FK spacers cheaper than Venom and alos their springs, coilovers and anything else FK  I also do APEX -40mm springs for £110 delivered.

pm me if I can help

p.s another vote for Fabsil here - it is fantastic.

Charlie


----------

